# Hello Friends



## choc0thrax (Sep 17, 2004)

After being banned from NS for no apparent reason I felt a terrible forum withdrawal and so here I am. I like blue more than sand colour anyways.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 17, 2004)

LOL- welcome to N.I., Chocothrax. 

Banned? Sorry man - I guess it happens to the best of us :o


----------



## Mike M (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey Chocothrax - sorry 'bout you getting banned but you're welcome here at V.I. Glad to see you here!

M M


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Sep 17, 2004)

hey puppet... I mean... choco... I mean skillz... I mean choco!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 17, 2004)

Ok lol who didn't get banned at NS already? 
Welcome to V.I.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 18, 2004)

:D


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Sep 18, 2004)

Herman Witkam said:


> Ok lol who didn't get banned at NS already?
> Welcome to V.I.


Me!!!

Why everybody is being banned on NS...I?m always sincere on my comments there and I?m not afraid to be negative (but respectful) sometimes...maybe I?m going to be the next one :roll: !!!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 18, 2004)

Boy, that seems to happen in a flash down at NS, doensn't it? Anyway, welcome to V.I. Control, mate.


----------



## Mike M (Sep 19, 2004)

Welcome to V.I. Chocothrax! Sheesh - sorry to hear about being banned - certainly happens enough over there.

M M


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey PC,

Didn't know you got banned. I remember you had been warned some time back, but I have no idea what prompted the actual banning. Bummer, but welcome here.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 21, 2004)

Speaking of people being banned has anyoen noticed it says "banned" under Frederick's name at NS?


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats Frederick... :shock: !!!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL - :o (do I have bragging rights now?)


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 26, 2004)

Yea, I saw that Frederick got banned. He's always been hospitable in his postings, so whatever the reason is behind his banning must have to do with this new competitive forum - which is absolutely ludicrous. 

Looking forward to the pilgrimage.


----------



## Edgen (Sep 26, 2004)

man, I must be completely lost.. What in the heck did you do Frederick to get banned? Bad mouth? or was it the cross forum posting? If so. who cares. I think this place is much better.


----------



## CJ (Sep 26, 2004)

I know - sheesh - that reeks. I'll give Fred this though - he handled it like a true gentleman. Congrats on this site btw - nice job!


----------

